# We have rotation...



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

<PRE><A name=1></A>1. SATELLITE IMAGERY...RADAR DATA...AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></PRE><PRE>THAT THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED OVER THE <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">NORTH</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">CENTRAL</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">GULF</st1laceType></st1lace><o></o></PRE><PRE>OF <st1:country-region w:st="on">MEXICO</st1:country-region> ABOUT 150 MILES SOUTH OF <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">MOBILE</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">ALABAMA</st1:State></st1lace> CONTINUES TO SHOW<o></o></PRE><PRE>SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM<o></o></PRE><PRE>IS POSSIBLE...AND IT COULD BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION AT ANY TIME<o></o></PRE><PRE>BEFORE MOVING INLAND OVER THE NORTHERN GULF COAST LATER TODAY. AN<o></o></PRE><PRE>AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT IS SCHEDULED TO<o></o></PRE><PRE>INVESTIGATE THE LOW LATER TODAY...IF NECESSARY. THERE IS A HIGH<o></o></PRE><PRE>CHANCE...GREATER THAN 50 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A<o></o></PRE><PRE>TROPICAL CYCLONE BEFORE IT MOVES INLAND WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS. <o></o></PRE><PRE>REGARDLESS OF DEVELOPMENT...HEAVY RAINS AND OCCASIONALLY GUSTY<o></o></PRE><PRE>WINDS ARE EXPECTED ALONG PORTIONS OF THE NORTHERN <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">GULF</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">COAST</st1laceType></st1lace><o></o></PRE><PRE>THROUGH THE DAY...AND INTERESTS IN THIS AREA SHOULD MONITOR THE<o></o></PRE><PRE>PROGRESS OF THE SYSTEM.</PRE><PRE><o>







</o></PRE><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o>So dissapointing. I have been looking forward to fishing this weekend for a long time. Now I'm not even sure if I will take the boat off the trailer. What can you do though?</o>


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw that coming for the past two days (crossing Florida below Tampa). Was wondering if it would form into a rotation.:banghead

Dad lives South of Tampa and they have been getting rain for days.


----------

